# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Վարունգից ձկան հոտ է գալիս

## My World My Space

Վերջին տարիներին ոչ հողի վարունգի սեզոնններին վարունգ կտրելիս միշտ ձկան հոտ եմ առնում: Ինձ էդ հոտը առանձնահատուկ տհաճ ա, որովհետև արդեն 17 տարի ա ձուկ չեմ ուտում:
Կուլմինացիան էրեկ էր: Էնքան անդուր էր հոտը, որ նույնիսկ հետ եմ տվել...  :Sad: 

Դուք զգացե՞լ եք...

----------

boooooooom (18.03.2014), Nihil (18.03.2014), VisTolog (18.03.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

Ես զգացել եմ։ Ու հիմնականում ջերմոցայինից։ Ես ձուկ սիրում եմ, բայց վարունգի այդ օտար համը ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս։ ԳԶՕ?  :Angry2:

----------


## Reyno

ոնցոր մենակ վարունգից չի որ ձկան հոտա գալի )))))))))

----------

VisTolog (18.03.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Հետաքրքիր բաներ եք ասում,բա հո փղի հոտ չեր գալու:
Իսկ եթե լուրջ նման բան չեմ զգացել

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Երկու օր առաջ պոմիդորից եմ էդ համն ու հոտն զգացել։ Ես էլ եմ ձկան համից խրոնիկ զզվող  :Sad:  դրա համար էլ էս սեզոնին հնարավորինս քիչ եմ էդ ջերմոցային զիբիլն ուտում։

----------


## John

Երևի ձկան յուղ են տալիս, որ շուտ/շատ բոյովանան վարունգները  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (18.03.2014), Նարե91 (19.03.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Երկու տարբերակներ կան, որոնք գյուղում ապրող բարեկամ/ծանոթներն են ասում․
1․ ինչ-որ նոր սերմեր են շուկայում հայտնվել, որոնցից էլ հենց աճեցնում են, որոնցից էդ ձյան հոտն էլ գալիս
2. ինչ-որ մեկը հայրիկիս էր ասել, իբր ձկնաբուծական նախկին լողավազանում վարունգ են ցանում, որը շատ «արդյունավետ ոի բերքատու» ա լինում։

Երկրորդ տարբերակին կասկածում եմ, գուցե ուղղակի իր վարունգն էր ուզել գովազդել, որ հայրս գնի, բայց չեմ զարմանա, եթե ճիշտ լինի

----------


## Nihil

Ինչն ա վատը, էսօր տանը "ոչ հողի" վարունգ կար, ասեցի կտրեմ ուտեմ, կտրեցի ու էդ հոտը միանգամից առա: Բայց մինչև գրառումը կարդալը երբևէ նման հոտ չեմ էլ զգացել: Պառանոիկ եմ դառնում... :Shok:

----------


## Vaio

Լավա  My World My Space -ը բացեց այս թեման:  :Smile:  
Շատերը հնարավորություն ունեցան արտահայտել իրենց մեջ կուտակված վարունգի հոտը:  :Smile:  

Ձկան հոտ շատ ժամանակ գալիս է նաև ջրից:

----------

Nihil (18.03.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես էլ եմ ձկան հոտ վարունգից զգացել, երբ Հայաստանում էի։ Ենթադրում եմ, ջերմացային տորֆի հոտն է փոխանցվում, բայց վստահ չեմ։ 
Սովորություն եմ ձեռք բերել միրգ ու բանջարեղեն առնելիս  անպայման հոտ քաշել, ու եթե հոտը «հարազատ» չի, չեմ առնում։ Էս հարցում կենդանական բնազդից լավը չկա  ։Ճ

----------


## Alphaone

Իմ կերած վարունգը մեր ջերմոցինն է, անգամ Արարատյան դաշտավայրի ամենալավ տարատեսակները դրա հետ չեն մրցի: Բացարձակ բնական ծագում ունի, ոչ մի հավելանյութ: Ցանկացած ոք, եթե բազմաբնակարանում չի ապրում, կարող է նման պստիկ ջերմոց ունենալ, մի սենյալի չափ տարածքից մի տարվա բերք ենք ստանում  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բալամ, կարևորը թող ոտի հոտ չգա  :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

Մի անգամ մի տեղ աչքովս ընգել էր, որ ձկան գեներ են ներդրել, որ ցրտադիմացկուն դառնա վարունգը, ակումբցիներից մեկն էլ գրեց, որ տենց ա: Եսի՞մ...

----------


## Արամ

Էս թրոլլինգ ա՞  :Lol2:

----------


## My World My Space

> Էս թրոլլինգ ա՞


Չիդեմ, Արամ ջան, խելքս դրանից չի կտրում: Ասում եմ էն, ինչ լսել եմ

----------


## Վահե-91

Սատկած ձկներից սոկ են սարքում, ջրում վարունգի թփերը: Դրա համար տենց համ ա գալիս:

----------


## My World My Space

> Սատկած ձկներից սոկ են սարքում, ջրում վարունգի թփերը: Դրա համար տենց համ ա գալիս:


Թույն հումոր էր...  :Hands Up: 

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ տեղեկություննե՞ր..

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Թույն հումոր էր... 
> 
> Իսկ ավելի լուրջ տեղեկություննե՞ր..


Հումոր չէր Վահեի գրածը:

Մի երկու տեղ կարդացի, որ վարունգների համար որպես պարարտանյութ ձկներից պատրաստված ինչ-որ նյութ են օգտագործում, հնարավոր է հոտը դրանից լինի: Մի տեղ էլ գրած էր, որ քանի որ վարունգի բաղադրության մեծ մասը ջուր է, հնարավոր է ջերմոցների մոտ ձկնաբուծարաններ կան ու ոռոգման ջրին է ձկան հոտը կպել:

Իսկ էդ ձկների գենը գենոմոդիֆիկացված պոմիդորներում կա, բայց նունիսկ էդ դեպքում գենի պատճառով պոմիդորից ձկան հոտ չի կարա գա:

Մի խոսքով կերեք մենակ բիո էկոլոգիապես մաքուր բանջարեղեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Թույն հումոր էր... 
> 
> Իսկ ավելի լուրջ տեղեկություննե՞ր..


Հնարավոր է, որ կանալիզացիայի ջրով են ջրվել (ասենք Գետառի ջրով) վարունգի թփերը, և համապատասխան համն ու հոտը 
խառնվելով վարունգի օրիգինալ հոտի հետ ձկան հոտ են հիշեցնում։ ։Ճ

----------


## Նարե91

Ձկան հոտից լա՞վ հոտ:  :Shok: 
Ձկան հոտով օծանելիք լիներ, կառնեի  :Love: 
Հ.Գ. լրիվ լուրջ, հումոր չեմ անում, ու ոչ էլ գիժ եմ:  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

Խիյարը որ թարս բուսնի, հոտն էլ ձկան կլինի...

Ինչ լավ ա, որ ինձ չի հանդիպել: Չեմ սիրում ձուկ ու ձկան հոտ: Հուսամ չի էլ հանդիպի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ ես` լրիվ հակառակը գիտեմ:

Լենինգրադյան (Սանկտ Պետերբուրգ) մի հայտնի ձուկ կա (շնորհակալություն Գոգոլին), անունն է "կորյուշկա": Ուրեմն այս կորյուշկան տարին մեկ թե երկու անգամ Նեվա գետով այս ու այն կողմ է անում, կամ գալիս է Լադոգա լճից, կամ գնում է դեպի Լադոգա: Եվ այդ ժամանակ, մի քանի օր, ամբողջ քաղաքով մեկ (կենտրոնն ի նկատի ունեմ) թարմ վարունգի հոտ է տարածվում: Էնքան հավես է ու հաճելի...

Այս առեղծվածը, քանի հարյուր տարի է, ոչ ոք չի կարողանում բացատրել: Բայց կա հիպոթեզ, որ ճանապարհին ինչ-որ մեկը նրանց ձկան պարարտանյութով աճեցրած վարունգի կուտ է տալիս... :Think:

----------

